# Booze thread.......What's you favorite drink?



## skiNEwhere (May 8, 2012)

Can't go wrong with the classics.

Long Island Iced Tea


----------



## soposkier (May 8, 2012)

Single Malt Scotch, even the cheap McClellands will do.

For cocktails, can't beat a good dark n stormy


----------



## gmcunni (May 8, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Can't go wrong with the classics.
> 
> Long Island Iced Tea



you can go very wrong with Long Island Iced Tea...very very wrong...


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 8, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> you can go very wrong with Long Island Iced Tea...very very wrong...



Maybe in the morning, not at the time though lol


----------



## pmb (May 9, 2012)

Vodka and seltzer.  Juice, soda or anything with sugar in it will make u sick later.  Colored booze will give u a nasty hangover if u drink way too much.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 9, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Maybe in the morning, not at the time though lol



O it can be very bad in the moment as well.....:beer: Not that there is anything wrong with a super strong drink!

Personally I love my Bud Lights, in a glass bottle.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 9, 2012)

Whiskey Dewars.


----------



## gmcunni (May 9, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Maybe in the morning, not at the time though lol



blacked out, puking in the corner, getting thrown out of the bar kind of wrong ;-)


----------



## marcski (May 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> blacked out, puking in the corner, getting thrown out of the bar kind of wrong ;-)



In college there was a bar, famous for their iced teas.  Served in a pint glass, filled to within about a half inch of the top....just enough room for a splash of coke and sour mix. They were $5.  You'd be buzzed off one, on your way after 2, flying high on the 3rd and never quite remembered the 4th.  But for $20....it was probably the most F'd up you could get anywhere in town!  

These days, it's good craft beer and fine single barrel bourbons for me.


----------



## Riverskier (May 9, 2012)

marcski said:


> In college there was a bar, famous for their iced teas.  Served in a pint glass, filled to within about a half inch of the top....just enough room for a splash of coke and sour mix. They were $5.  You'd be buzzed off one, on your way after 2, flying high on the 3rd and never quite remembered the 4th.  But for $20....it was probably the most F'd up you could get anywhere in town!
> 
> These days, it's good craft beer and fine single barrel bourbons for me.



There was a place in Portland when I was in my early 20's that made Long Island's exactly like that, and for the same price. Your description of how they hit you sounds about right, from what I can remember....

These days I don't drink liquor at all, except in the occasional Bloody Mary. Microbrews, typically IPA's, and the occasional glass of dry red wine is my preference these days.


----------



## Puck it (May 9, 2012)

New one is Kraken or Capt Black.  Also, vanilla Cruzan rum with coke.  Go down way to easy.


----------



## HD333 (May 9, 2012)

A nice seasonal microbrew is always my first choice.

A GOOD Mai Tai for a drink.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (May 9, 2012)

get  big or go home lol


----------



## deadheadskier (May 9, 2012)

90% of the time, I drink wine.

Rarely drink liquor, though I do like many kinds.  Only thing I don't drink is Scotch and a number of apertifs that are either too sweet or too heavily herbed.

For liquor I would guess I drink Margaritas most frequently, followed by a good bourbon neat.  Gran Manier served neat is a favorite as well.


----------



## Nick (May 9, 2012)

Captain & Diet


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 9, 2012)

I just tried an interesting drink last week, a "flaming Dr.Pepper", it has Grand Marnier, Bud Light, and something else in it but no soda but takes exactly like a Dr.Pepper. Weird and cool


----------



## soposkier (May 9, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> I just tried an interesting drink last week, a "flaming Dr.Pepper", it has Grand Marnier, Bud Light, and something else in it but no soda but takes exactly like a Dr.Pepper. Weird and cool



I did a lot of those in college.  Shot of amaretto, topped with 151, light in on fire and drop into a half pint of crappy beer and chug.  Never had it as a mixed drink though, just always in the "bomb" format.


----------



## severine (May 10, 2012)

Mpdsnowman said:


> get  big or go home lol



My summer stand-by: tanqueray & tonic. Though a good beer is always welcome.


----------



## Puck it (May 10, 2012)

Just got one of these last Saturday oan amazon for $120.


----------



## Nick (May 10, 2012)

my in laws have that. It makes a mean margarhita! 

 It's 5:00 somewhere!


----------



## SkiFanE (May 11, 2012)

Kamikazee on the rocks (with any decent vodka).

This cuts to the chase with some ice.  Drank 100s of these shots in college and loved them so now it's my drink of choice. 

Recently wine started giving me heartburn so skip it now.  Rolling Rock is beer of choice, Red Stripe #2.


----------



## ski stef (May 11, 2012)

people's ~ any flavored vodka, ( i prefer stoli blue), water & splash of cran.

Other than that I usually drink wine at home and beer when I'm out at a bar


----------



## jrmagic (May 11, 2012)

I like too many!

A good beer preferably an IPA ,porter or stout is always on top but also enjoy vodka martinis, good scotch and bourbons on the rocks or neat, T&Ts are great poolside, Spicy bloodies, jack and diet,
Jim Beam and root beer, good tequilla neat, and also like a fat cabernet or merlot with a nice dinner or an occasional white burgundy.


----------



## Geoff (May 11, 2012)

It's summer.  I drink Dark 'n Stormys and Stoli/Soda/Splash of Cranberry.    Weissbier/wheat beer most of the time.  Very few big red wines.  Lighter reds like Beaujolais and fruity whites.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 11, 2012)

Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey on the rocks.  It is kinda sweet, but if you can get past that it goes down fast and smooth.


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2012)

Generally any wheat beer or light beer where I can throw a wedge of some citrus fruit in is my 1st choice in the summer. If i'm not having a beer then either a G&T (preferably with Rangpur Gin) or a margarita will be found in the glass infront of me


----------



## severine (May 12, 2012)

Right now, I'm thinking anything that gets the job done. (Geez...one of those days already...)

I tried some Three Olives Loopy in lemonade the other night and it was pretty good.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 12, 2012)

Mostly a beer drinker myself. Don't need anything fancy.

I do enjoy a good Bloody Mary once in a while. Prefer it made with Kettle One.


----------



## nikkiski (May 12, 2012)

Mimosa! And margs!


----------



## jlboyell (May 12, 2012)

tanq and tonic.  its strong, tastes good, and is extremely low in carbs and calories.  i know how bad the last part sounded


----------



## snoseek (May 12, 2012)

I rarely drink liquor but when I do I like bloody marys. Vodka tonic is a close second.


----------



## jaja111 (May 13, 2012)

Everyday Scotch - Johnny red label

Special occassion (or especially bad day) Scotch - Laphroaig 18y.o.

Light before dinner in the sun - 1/2oz Johnny Walker, 1.5oz Pimms No.1, and the rest of the pint glass with ginger ale (REAL ginger ale, not Canada Dry garbage) + lime wedge squeezed in. No idea what to call it or if it had a name to begin with. I leave it at "high octane Pimm's cup".
(Anyone else out there like Pimm's? My wife had it at a restaurant once and commanded me to buy her some. The bottle was dusty to say the least, but its 50 proof liqueur was fine. I gotta admit, I like it albeit too weak for my tastes.)

Afternoon in the sun - Wegman's Rasberry Lemonade + Cheap Vodka + lime.


----------



## ctenidae (May 14, 2012)

Pimms is a great forgotten ingredient. Campari is another one.


----------



## Trekchick (May 14, 2012)

As of late, I've enjoyed real margarita's, tequila, Cointreau, and lime juice.  As you can imagine, I can only drink one, but its oooooh so nice when I'm drinking it. 

Over the weekend, we spent time with friends in a hot tub and I was exposed to Whiff n Poofs, which are 2 pt Port, 1pt Canadian Club Whiskey.  That is really nice and almost lethal.


----------



## Nick (May 14, 2012)

Ugh on the campari. Had it in Venice (Italy) when I was there 2 summers ago. Not my drink at all. 

Yeah if you are going to make a margarita take the time and do it right. Even better step up from the Cointreau to the Grand Marnier 

Had a few mimosa's with the in-laws over the weekend for mothers' day brunch. Other than that this weekend was fairly alcohol free


----------



## snowmonster (May 14, 2012)

I've always been a gin man. Tanqueray and Tonic has been my stand-by for years. It's straightforward, classic and perfect for summer (Speaking of summer, the Goombay Smash-Pina Colada-Dark and Stormy trifecta at the Beachcomber is a very good way to spend a Cape summer's day. Goes great with oysters and clams.). My other stand-by is Martini. I once did the legendary three Martini lunch. How anybody can be productive after that is beyond me. I've gone through Tanqueray and Bombay Sapphire but, I think, the perfect Martini is made with Hendrick's. Make mine a Hendrick's Martini with a lemon twist and, with apologies to James Bond, stirred not shaken. Having read Hemingway growing up, I'm working my way towards his Montgomery -- 15 parts gin to one part vermouth. I don't think my gullet can take the searing though.

When I started earning a decent wage, I got into single malt scotches. They're the drink of choice on the ski hill and for sharing with the ski gods. I have this ritual of pouring a few drops of scotch on the ground at the conclusion of a backcountry tour to thank the spirits for sharing their powder with me and getting me back to my car. My flask currently has a Glenmorangie 12 year old in it. AZers are free to share!

Lately, I've been exploring the cocktail scene around Boston and have been spending too much time at Drink. Citrusy-whisky drinks are in my heavy rotation now -- Whiskey Sour, Whiskey Smash, The Prosecutor, Ward 8, etc. I've rediscovered an old classic too, The Stinger -- brandy and creme de menthe. Perfect for long train rides and activities that require you to be silent with an accompanying look of intensity like the theater or the symphony.

I love beers too and am partial to IPAs but there's a thread around here on that so I'll skip that discussion.

In closing, a few words on Campari and growing up:

Campari is an acquired taste. I used to hate it as a kid but, as I grew older and my palate became more sophisticated, I really liked it. Campari and soda is perfect as a pre-dinner cocktail on a warm summer evening to "open up the palate," as my father would put it.

Campari and soda was the drink my father used to introduce me to the world of alcoholic spirits when I was 12 (you read that right). I'm a foreigner and we have a different attitude towards drinking (and mind you, I'm not European where drinking wine is part of the overall culture). He figured that me and my brothers would hit the bottle someday so we better learn from him rather than from a bunch of kids in the back of a pick-up truck. Anyway, one evening, he took us to a tone-y cocktail lounge, ordered me a Campari and soda and gave me a few rules on drinking: drink for the taste and not to get drunk; eat a moderate amount of food as you drank; nurse your drink; and, most importantly, never ever, under any circumstances, appear drunk in public. A gentleman always holds his liquor. 

My dad's lessons served me well. As I went on to college and met other young people, I never did understood the whole "keg stands and drink until you pass out" culture. I'm a firm believer that attitudes towards drinking, sex and other adult behavior are best passed on from fathers to sons (or parents to children to use the more inclusive term).

As one of the boards at Drink put it: 

"Dedicated to those merry souls who make drinking a pleasure; who achieve contentedness long before capacity; and who, whenever they drink, prove able to carry it, enjoy it and remain ladies and gentlemen."

Alright, ladies and gentlemen, enjoy your drinks!


----------



## snowmonster (May 14, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> (Anyone else out there like Pimm's? My wife had it at a restaurant once and commanded me to buy her some. The bottle was dusty to say the least, but its 50 proof liqueur was fine. I gotta admit, I like it albeit too weak for my tastes.)





ctenidae said:


> Pimms is a great forgotten ingredient.



Best memory involving a Pimm's Cup: Sitting in the stands at Hong Kong stadium watching the Rugby Sevens drinking Pimm's Cup from a plastic pitcher while surrounded by assorted citizens from around the Commonwealth in different states of undress and inebriation. Then, the New Zealand team stands in front of us and does an impromptu haka. I need to add a Pimm's Cup to my standard summer repertoire.

As pointed out by a bartender, the Pimm's No.1 label contains an improbable factoid. A knowledge of history is helpful.


----------



## snoseek (May 14, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> I've always been a gin man. Tanqueray and Tonic has been my stand-by for years. It's straightforward, classic and perfect for summer (Speaking of summer, the Goombay Smash-Pina Colada-Dark and Stormy trifecta at the Beachcomber is a very good way to spend a Cape summer's day. Goes great with oysters and clams.). My other stand-by is Martini. I once did the legendary three Martini lunch. How anybody can be productive after that is beyond me. I've gone through Tanqueray and Bombay Sapphire but, I think, the perfect Martini is made with Hendrick's. Make mine a Hendrick's Martini with a lemon twist and, with apologies to James Bond, stirred not shaken. Having read Hemingway growing up, I'm working my way towards his Montgomery -- 15 parts gin to one part vermouth. I don't think my gullet can take the searing though.
> 
> When I started earning a decent wage, I got into single malt scotches. They're the drink of choice on the ski hill and for sharing with the ski gods. I have this ritual of pouring a few drops of scotch on the ground at the conclusion of a backcountry tour to thank the spirits for sharing their powder with me and getting me back to my car. My flask currently has a Glenmorangie 12 year old in it. AZers are free to share!
> 
> ...



So I'm guessing that time I fell asleep drunk in the parking lot at Bailey's was probably what your dad told you NOT to do:beer:

What in gods name was I drinking that night?


----------



## snowmonster (May 14, 2012)

snoseek said:


> So I'm guessing that time I fell asleep drunk in the parking lot at Bailey's was probably what your dad told you NOT to do:beer:
> 
> What in gods name was I drinking that night?



My dad's rules were all meant to be broken. We were heavily sauced on beer that night. We crushed some cans in the driveway if I remember right.


----------



## snoseek (May 14, 2012)

I recall skiing bell to bell the next day with a short bar break...


----------



## kickstand (May 15, 2012)

I'm definitely more of a beer man, but every now and then, a cocktail is the way to go....

I love gin and tonics - either Tanqueray 10 or Bombay Sapphire - but they do bad, evil things to me.  I try to stay away from them these days.  I've been absolutely lit up on them and my wife says the next day, "You were drunk?"  It's nice to have that appearance, but not the feeling.  G&T does the same to my dad.  He would black out after a few and my mom never even knew he was drunk.  I guess we hold that particular drink pretty well.

I got into single barrel bourbons a long time ago.  Basil Hayden is the spirit of choice, but every now and then I'd splurge on something a little pricier.  Not much into scotches - a little smokey for me - but I can drink one every now and then.  I had some MacCallan 18 years ago that was very tasty.

Other than those, margaritas or some summery drink like a Stoli raspberry and Sprite will do.


----------



## witch hobble (May 15, 2012)

Mostly Boone's.  Maybe a Zima every now and then.  Michelob Ultra if I'm feeling wild!

:lol:


----------



## Puck it (May 15, 2012)

witch hobble said:


> Mostly Boone's.  Maybe a Zima every now and then.  Michelob Ultra if I'm feeling wild!
> 
> :lol:



They still make Zima!  A neighbor years ago used to drink that crap by the case. He had so many bottles , it was laughable.  I think he was a closet one, but had a wife that was a bodybuilder and deep voice.  Wait. He was!


----------



## Rushski (May 16, 2012)

A well-made, standard margarita w/anejo tequila (or at least a decent reposado)...


----------



## Cornhead (May 16, 2012)

I no longer imbibe, but when I did, I liked me some rum. Bacardi Select and Coke. Used to be called Bacardi Black. When it starts tasting like all Coke, watch out! Same with Quervo, I knew I was headed for trouble when I actually started to like the taste. My brother in law, another recovering Alcoholic, used to drink Everclear straight, and swish it around in his mouth before he swallowed it, now that's hard core. I also enjoyed Cuba Libres with Captain Morgan's, a great Summer time drink. Ditto for Vodka and lemonade, shit, I used to drink anything. I liked that the bartenders had to wait for me to order, even though I was a regular.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 16, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> My brother in law, another recovering Alcoholic, used to drink Everclear straight, and swish it around in his mouth before he swallowed it, now that's hard core.



I know a kid in college who did that, except he chugged a third of the bottle. I'm not going to lie, it was pretty impressive.........until 20 minutes later when we had to call 911 and they had to pump his stomach to save his life


----------



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> I no longer imbibe, but when I did, I liked me some rum. Bacardi Select and Coke. Used to be called Bacardi Black. When it starts tasting like all Coke, watch out! Same with Quervo, I knew I was headed for trouble when I actually started to like the taste. My brother in law, another recovering Alcoholic, used to drink Everclear straight, and swish it around in his mouth before he swallowed it, now that's hard core. I also enjoyed Cuba Libres with Captain Morgan's, a great Summer time drink. Ditto for Vodka and lemonade, shit, I used to drink anything. I liked that the bartenders had to wait for me to order, even though I was a regular.



We should start a favorite MJ strain thread lol, glad to see you stopped drinking Corn, it must had been hard.


----------



## legalskier (May 16, 2012)

Had the best mojitoes I've ever tasted at a Cuban restaurant last night. Really hit the spot.


----------



## Cornhead (May 17, 2012)

Scotty said:


> We should start a favorite MJ strain thread lol, glad to see you stopped drinking Corn, it must had been hard.



Thanks Scotty, yeah back then I couldn't imagine not drinking, now I wonder what the hell I was thinking. I started at 13, splitting pony eight packs of Miller High Life with my buddy at the start of the Summer, by the end of the Summer, we were splitting cases of Schlitz. Much drama and heartache ensued over the next 20 yrs. I believe alcohol is a valuable tool for most people, for alcoholics, it is poison. How this society legalizes booze, yet makes pot illegal is beyond me.   Alcohol is far and away more dangerous than weed. I quit that for a year too when my employer started random testing, finally I said f it, if they test me, I'll explain that I no longer drink and need something to help me unwind. If they give me a couple weeks to test again, I'd have no trouble abstaining, well, maybe a little.;-) Skiing has been a great way to channel my addictive personality. It is by far my safest addiction to date, till I hit a tree or a pole! I don't think it is the cheapest addiction I've had in my life however.


----------



## jlboyell (May 17, 2012)

i crave a good beer outside at the change of seasons too, its weird.  its immediate.


----------

